# I’m proud of my 12 year old great niece



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

This is a project done by our 12 year old great niece, in art class.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Woaaaah Im fallin in! Haha nice job little lady! 

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

That is so amazing.


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

That’s some great art!


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Very nice.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Falling down or looking up?? Good job by Denise....er...the Niece! :bowdown:


----------



## JPD-Madrid (Apr 2, 2013)

So creative


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I'm proud of Jaycee for all of her talents. When she was younger, they weren't sure she was going to talk. She talks now, but not a lot. She's a Straight A student❤ And plays basketball and volleyball.


----------

